# just flowering



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Paphiopedilum Lippewunder (a little pale this year)

















2. Paphiopedilum lowii
















3. Paphiopedilum Clair de Lune 'Edgar van Belle'
















4. Paphiopedilum J.Jäger 3704-03











5. Paphiopedilum Schloss Sanssouci











and at least an ordinary Paphiopedilum tigrinum


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 14, 2013)

Stunning set of blooms!!!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the tiger!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 14, 2013)

very Nice!


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful flowers, great photos!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2013)

Great!!! No 4 & 5 are very similar!! Excellent photos!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2013)

great plants and great photos. thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think any tigrinim is "ordinary"! But I cant believe I'm attracted to the Lippewunder.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2013)

Good growing and photography Ricky:clap:


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 14, 2013)

I love Lipperwunder!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 14, 2013)

I would say all your blooms look pretty unique! The colors are great. Do you know what the crosses/parents are for paph 4 and 5?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Do you know what the crosses/parents are for paph 4 and 5?



P. Schloss Sanssouci is registereed: http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=143373

For the other one the breeder told me that he didn't have the name for one parent.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> No 4 & 5 are very similar!!



No, they aren't, if you see them side by side.
The "nipple" on the staminode is different, the backshield of the shoe too, the yellow color of J.Jäger is more intensive, .....


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think any tigrinim is "ordinary"!



Of course not! That was a joke.
The tigrinum is the queen of my shoes.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome blooms!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovely flowers all of them - but the King or Queen is his majesty P. tigrinum !


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TDT (Feb 15, 2013)

4 & 5 do it for me!


----------

